
Ask HN: Best ideas for a customer discovery process? - tommy_perchpeek
Hi all, I am kicking off a new customer discovery program with a set of our clients (in the B2B space) and was hoping to lean on the experience of any Dev, design or product people. The plan at the moment is to conduct; 1:1 Interviews, Observations of current processes (via screen share), Concierge Testing and Story Mapping sessions. Would love to get your thoughts on any techniques&#x2F;types of sessions that have worked really well for you lately, particularly now being remote?
Any insights or info would be hugely helpful. Hope everyone is keeping safe and well.
======
Goesby
I'd start with reading any digital strategy or any published company's
strategy. That will give you a sense of where the customer is and where they
want to move to. The strategy will also help you cross sell your services to
your customers.

If you are planning to work with the customer for a long period, please read
about their vision and mission. You want to align your projects according to
what the customer wants.

------
this2shallPass
Sounds good so far. Look into making personas, a sort of summary abstraction
of types of users and their context.

Ask good questions. Read The Mom Test. Here's a summary:
[https://www.slideshare.net/xamde/summary-of-the-mom-
test](https://www.slideshare.net/xamde/summary-of-the-mom-test)

------
tchock23
Your current plan sounds solid, although I’d mix in some text-based ways of
gathering qual feedback.

Some people are more comfortable communicating in text, and removing the
interviewer can lead to more honest responses (by virtue of eliminating
interviewer bias).

